# How to become Health/Safety Trainer?



## Mr Ed (17 Jan 2008)

Anybody know of any Instructor courses, preferably in Cork?

Thanks,

Mr Ed


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2008)

Any useful info on www.fas.ie ?


----------



## quinno (17 Jan 2008)

More than likely to will need to be IOSH approved. www.iosh.co.uk. 

Is this to carry ourt Safe Pass training, or be an in house H & S trainer for an organisation?


----------



## Mr Ed (17 Jan 2008)

Having problems with fas.ie at the mo.

Yeah, just considering safe pass, H&S, first aid, manual handling etc. various things for contracting..... I'm a trainer already but not in those.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2008)

Mr Ed said:


> Having problems with fas.ie at the mo.


Works fine for me. Maybe a problem at your end?


----------



## cruchan09 (17 Jan 2008)

You can do a 5 day course to become a Manual Handling instrutor. Lots of compnaied offer it. See [broken link removed]. 

Nifast also do a course setting you up as a trainer in defibrillator use which might be useful given the number of defibs springing up around teh country. 

No connection to Nifast, have just used them before. 

It's difficult to become a first aid trainer, I think you need lots of experience and approval from the HSA to train.

There are too many safe pass instructors at the minute so I don't think that there's much profit in it. Again I thnk you need to demonsrate some experience in the sector and apply to FAS for training. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## gipimann (17 Jan 2008)

If you want to further your Health & Safety knowledge there are certificate and diploma courses run by UCD -  link  to their site


----------



## garythegreat (17 Jan 2008)

To be a safe trainer you need 5 years experience in construction, then you go on a FAS  course and register with FAS


----------



## abyrne151 (23 Mar 2008)

Contact www.olivesafety.ie as they run some Trainer courses.


----------

